# A month to wait?



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Yeah, they are old pics, but it seems like a long to wait..


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm definitely ready for some ice!! I've been stocking up on some new lures to try out and picked up some extras of my favorites. I suppose I should plug the vexilar in and make sure its charged up too. With the lows in the single digits in the 10 day forecast we might just start making a bit of ice on smaller lakes!!


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I went out on Friday on the north end of 6 mile bay. 10" of ice and some idiot drove across the whole bay in a Suburban!! There were fish there, but they just wouldn't bite no matter what I put in front of them. Hopefully I'll get to try again this week.


----------

